# Fawk the HT...keepin the big bike



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

The other day I took out my new HT that I got for excersize (around town essentially), dj'n, urban, and ride Rays this coming winter. I have(correction had) my big bike up for sale but after riding the HT I now remember why I switched awhile back...Two days ago I took it out just for a casual ride with my mom to get her out. I bought her a comfort bike for letting me crash at her pad all summer and we took a leisure ride down to Lake Erie. Well the next morning I woke up to go to work, tried to sit up and my back spasm'd and I couldn't get up for about 5 min. I finally got up, made it up to the drug store and got a neck brace, a heating pad and some bengay. I thought I had just pinched a nerve by sleeping wrong...Two days later(tonight) I get home from work, suit up, and head out for another night ride only as soon as I hoped on the bike and started pedaling I new what caused my back to spasm. I didn't think about how I got used to riding a full suspension bike utilizing the down and up stroke to my advantage and pedaling into the slight bob. Well on a HT as ya'll know there's no bob of any kind, just a stiff rigid rear end that takes every bump on the road and sends a jolt through your back. I'm now home, and feeling every bump in my back as it's doing the spasming thing again...

So, the HT is up for partation as I'm keepin the Six. I think if I can get enough money saved before Sept. I'll be able to keep my SIx with both the shiver and Z1 for DH and all around riding. 

Screw the HT idea, it's for the young bucks and birds.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

what kind of HT as well as FS bike you got?


----------



## flatulentfox (Aug 27, 2004)

bad move. keep riding it if you really want to progress. You will become a much smoother rider if you continue to ride the hardtail. you have to learn to use your arms and legs as suspension. i rode for years on a crappy old hard rock with a rigid fork, and am a much better rider for it. you are cheating yourself out of becoming a better rider by ditching it. with enough suspension, anyone can huck off a cliff. real riders learn to do it with a hard tail.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

flatulentfox said:


> bad move. keep riding it if you really want to progress. You will become a much smoother rider if you continue to ride the hardtail. you have to learn to use your arms and legs as suspension. i rode for years on a crappy old hard rock with a rigid fork, and am a much better rider for it. you are cheating yourself out of becoming a better rider by ditching it. with enough suspension, anyone can huck off a cliff. real riders learn to do it with a hard tail.


Thing is, I grew up on a full rigid, went to a nishiki with a 1 inch fork, then to a schwin home grown with a 3 inch fork, then rode dirt bikes, and then got into fully's after that(Giant AC2, IH SGS, Giant AC1, Giant DH, Norco A-line, Transition DB, and now my Norco Six). I've already gone through the progression stage, I'm not worried about becoming a better rider, or proving I can rip it up on HT, I ride for enjoyment and having fun, and to get excersize. The HT may help me improve here and there, but where I'm at on a bike, I'm not going to learn much more by riding a HT that beats me up. I've been riding bikes for a good 20 years, I just forgot about the HT unforgiveness. Now if someone was just starting off in the sport, then yea, I'd suggest going through the stage's, but I don't care to return to a HT, not after the stiffness I'm feeling.

SMT I hate to say it, but you were right....


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

flatulentfox said:


> real riders learn to do it with a hard tail.


word to that, Use a hardtail untill you are too good for it.. ( I use mine for everything, its great, but the only problem is dowhilling, and when I get an FS, I know I will be so much faster)
Try to stand up more often when riding a hardtail, im barely ever seated...
But then again Im not "old" and dont get back problems......
Keep having fun anyways


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

O~Hi~O said:


> Screw the HT idea, it's for the young bucks and birds.


man... to bad for ur back pain but I'm older than u and also ride a HT up and donw and even DH with a few times and I already have a fvcked up back . So there is no problem with the HT , u just need to be less lazy and ride standing up a bit more . 

Get better.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> word to that, Use a hardtail untill you are too good for it.. ( I use mine for everything, its great, but the only problem is dowhilling, and when I get an FS, I know I will be so much faster)
> Try to stand up more often when riding a hardtail, im barely ever seated...
> But then again Im not "old" and dont get back problems......
> Keep having fun anyways


 You guys are young bucks, I've already learned on a HT when I was your age, your talking to an old fart compared to most of ya'll...I'm pushin 30 soon...


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

O~Hi~O said:


> You guys are young bucks, I've already learned on a HT when I was your age, your talking to an old fart compared to most of ya'll...I'm pushin 30 soon...


Yeah, I understand now, I guess you have your mind made up, selling the HT would be best....
Good luck with your back


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

........ fvck , doble post


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

EastCoastHucker said:


> man... as much as I to bad for ur back pain I'm older than u and also ride a HT up and donw and even DH with a few times and I already have a fvcked up back . So there is no problem with the HT , u just need to be less lazy and ride standing up a bit more .
> 
> Get better.


Hey now us old fux have to stick together 

No but seriously, you guys ride around standing up? I ride standing up when I'm doing skinnies, blazing down a trail, going downhill, and jumping. But if I'm cruising around town on flat grounds or going up things, I'm seated.


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

It's true that the HT will improve your riding, make you smoother, make you sexier to the opposite sex. They do bust your ass and back though!

They say the vast majority of back pain is actually caused by weak stomach muscles, and if you were to go to a doctor that's the first thing they would suggest. I have bouts with severe back pain (lower back) where it will spasm for 2 or 3 days on end and I'm incapable of doing a damn thing during that time. But continuing to ride seems to help, as does working out more and eating better. Also strangely enough, if you have to take a big crap (I sh!t you not, no pun intended) the added pressure on your lower back can cause a lot of extra pain.

So really you're probably just getting older. It's all downhill from 21 I think. I'm just waiting to die here at the wizened age of 26.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> You guys are young bucks, I've already learned on a HT when I was your age, your talking to an old fart compared to most of ya'll...I'm pushin 30 soon...


it is not the age....Like I said before...you are *TOO BIG* to ride a hardtail. Your joints and back can't take the pounding. In a perfect world it would be good for you to learn on the hardtail but you don't have perfect weight (no flame intended) like some of these skinny guys (ECH).

Anyway, with that being said.........I would keep the bike if you are really working on getting lighter. If you are not losing like 3 to 5 pounds a month then sell the bike.

Another thing.....you are making a lot of quick decisions on bike purchases and what not....You shouldn't buy anything for 6 months.....then you *truly* have time to really think out your purchases


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

O~Hi~O said:


> Hey now us old fux have to stick together
> 
> No but seriously, you guys ride around standing up? I ride standing up when I'm doing skinnies, blazing down a trail, going downhill, and jumping. But if I'm cruising around town on flat grounds or going up things, I'm seated.


since now u know that u feel every single deformation on the grown rideing a HT u need to learn how to read ur path and YES , need to stand up more often .


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

acdcfan1283 said:


> Yo east coast, dude I missed u up at creek man. I was gonna introduce myself but then the second ui got at the bottom of the lift you hopped right back onto it (and all fancy too). haha. maybe next week, cuz im goin back up. later


lol... next time man... u'll c me at the Dominions


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

EastCoastHucker said:


> ........ fvck , doble post


Yo east coast, dude I missed u up at creek man. I was gonna introduce myself but then the second ui got at the bottom of the lift you hopped right back onto it (and all fancy too). haha. maybe next week, cuz im goin back up. later


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

EastCoastHucker said:


> since now u know that u feel every single deformation on the grown rideing a HT u need to learn how to read ur path and YES , need to stand up more often .


Well - your HT has thos monstrous tires so its kinda likme a fully... LOL..

But I'm pushin 37 and rockin the Chameleon with Firefly, as long as there's a decent tranny, I'll hit pretty much anything I'll hit on the Bullit! So I got u (on the age front) ECH! (You SuperNoHanderGoBigAllDayMan)

Lotsa standing....

As far as for a trailbike - I do fine trail rippin with the seat up - but a fully is nicer (for XC/Trail etc).... HT Freeride is shazamtastic.... BOMP

Oh yeah, and I have 2 cervical vertebrae herniations (c3, c5) and fractures(c4, c5), 2 lumbar herniated (L1 and L2) and some FIIIIIERCE Sciatica.... (Car accident, and botched snowboard gaps.. klumsy me.)

HT Love! !


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it is not the age....Like I said before...you are *TOO BIG* to ride a hardtail. Your joints and back can't take the pounding. In a perfect world it would be good for you to learn on the hardtail but you don't have perfect weight (no flame intended) like some of these skinny guys (ECH).
> 
> Anyway, with that being said.........I would keep the bike if you are really working on getting lighter. If you are not losing like 3 to 5 pounds a month then sell the bike.
> 
> Another thing.....you are making a lot of quick decisions on bike purchases and what not....You shouldn't buy anything for 6 months.....then you *truly* have time to really think out your purchases


 You make me sound like I'm some huge fat fawk that can't walk. I've seen your pictures man, I think I'm in better shape than yah.


----------



## flatulentfox (Aug 27, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> Thing is, I grew up on a full rigid, went to a nishiki with a 1 inch fork, then to a schwin home grown with a 3 inch fork, then rode dirt bikes, and then got into fully's after that(Giant AC2, IH SGS, Giant AC1, Giant DH, Norco A-line, Transition DB, and now my Norco Six). I've already gone through the progression stage, I'm not worried about becoming a better rider, or proving I can rip it up on HT, I ride for enjoyment and having fun, and to get excersize. The HT may help me improve here and there, but where I'm at on a bike, I'm not going to learn much more by riding a HT that beats me up. I've been riding bikes for a good 20 years, I just forgot about the HT unforgiveness. Now if someone was just starting off in the sport, then yea, I'd suggest going through the stage's, but I don't care to return to a HT, not after the stiffness I'm feeling.
> 
> SMT I hate to say it, but you were right....


i wasn't trying to flame or anything. it just seems like you are makign a hasty decision based on the first few rides. you have to adjust your riding style to accomadate the lack of suspension. i have compressed disks in my back (result of a botched landing i think) and i ride a full rigid on urban rides. im not saying you should ride a HT for downhill rides, but for urban, jumping etc. you will be much happier in the end on a HT.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

funny how some people think they have smoothness, until a HT shows them otherwise......


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> You make me sound like I'm some huge fat fawk that can't walk. I've seen your pictures man, I think I'm in better shape than yah.


how tall are you

I am 6 foot 1/4 inch and weigh 204 today on the scale


----------



## Lucid (Jan 14, 2004)

33 and I have ridden a fully for years and I just bought an STP to jib around on. I'm pretty psyched about riding a HT


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> passed that age years ago.....


me too....add a decade....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> .......your talking to an old fart compared to most of ya'll...I'm pushin 30 soon...


passed that age years ago.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> how tall are you
> 
> I am 6 foot 1/4 inch and weigh 204 today on the scale


what are you OHio????


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

220lbs, I have more weight than you, but I carry alot of muscle mass my friend. You are in better shape it looks like weight wise, but I bet I got a good 20lbs of muscle over ya.


----------



## flatulentfox (Aug 27, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> 220lbs, I have more weight than you, but I carry alot of muscle mass my friend. You are in better shape it looks like weight wise, but I bet I got a good 20lbs of muscle over ya.


you are not old. quit yer *****en and learn the ways of smoothness.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

flatulentfox said:


> you are not old. quit yer *****en and learn the ways of smoothness.


 I look young, or at least that's what everyone tellls me...


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

quit your whining. quit buying new bikes. go ride something.


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

The hell with all these guys and their "go ride" bullsh*t. Let's go eat some pies!

\m/ !!! XTREEME PIE EATING !!! \m/


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> how tall are you
> 
> I am 6 foot 1/4 inch and weigh 204 today on the scale


Yeah now post your recent shot of you when EIO was out there, you don't look that healthy.


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

It's ok to admit you're a wee rotund and prefer the buffet line to the lift line. 

We fatties have to stick together! I'm 6'5" 250 pounds and it's not muscle mass. And I have red hair. Could it get worse? I guess I could get The Aids but so far so good.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

Hot Butter Topping said:


> The hell with all these guys and their "go ride" bullsh*t. Let's go eat some pies!
> 
> \m/ !!! XTREEME PIE EATING !!! \m/


 Sounds good. These pie's look good.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

.downhillfaster. said:


> There's a couple good things going on here. You are running out of types of bikes to buy, and you are figuring out what you like in the process.
> 
> We know you like to sit down when you ride.
> 
> ...


nope, that thing is rigid


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

.downhillfaster. said:


> There's a couple good things going on here. You are running out of types of bikes to buy, and you are figuring out what you like in the process.
> 
> We know you like to sit down when you ride.
> 
> ...


 Didn't your moma teach ya never to pick on the fat kids? We have lots of experience of fighting off the bully @ssholes from over the years. Actually I've always been in pretty good shape for the most part, but I can pack on the pounds easily. If ya met me in person you probably wouldn't be crackin' the fat jokes cuz I'd be crackin' the fat fisted jokes back


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

.downhillfaster. said:


> You like to buy new things.
> 
> May I present for your approval - your next ride!


 What is it with you guys about what I buy? Are we a bit jealous? Are we envious that I can buy bikes, ride em, and figure out what I do and don't like, lol...It's all good, for me at least, you guys just keep crackin' the jokes, and I'll just keep testing the bikes and selling ya the used parts. No harm no fowl here, I enjoy testing stuff out, get over it.


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

For real, don't underestimate the pent up rage of a fat kid, or a kid who used to be scrawny but bulked up and grew a foot then got a little husky and could never get rid of the bright orange hair. We got the rage!! It's like BLACK RAGE but a little more "fists of fury" and a little less "blat blat goes the gat".

Conversely it's ok for me to point out a fellow fatty and crack the big'gins jokes. It's all in good fun, or at least that's how it's intended. 

FATTY RAGE!!!




* wow I'm drunk


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

ohio ya gotta look at this realistically. your back problem has nothing to do with the ht itself. is has to do with too much much weight and im willing to guess your also very "heavy" on the bike. what i mean is that there is a level of smoothness that is measurable. it has nothing to do with mass. so if someone is overweight and a plodder then the body will take a beating. you need to work on core strength. were the same height and i weigh 165. im 35 and ride a ht. it never bothers me. but i have core strength and a pretty smooth style. i even do dh runs on my p.1 with old injuries like broken wrists, busted shoulders,etc. and i rarely hurt from it.
your future health is on jeopardy if you dont make strides to lose mass. you will end up much heavier by your 40th b-day and health problems will ensue. do crunches ride your ht work the back muscles and try to lose 30 lbs. your riding will improve tenfold. getting smoother on the bike will also help you. thats not easy to do but thats what a hardtail is for.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> What is it with you guys about what I buy? Are we a bit jealous? Are we envious that I can buy bikes, ride em, and figure out what I do and don't like, lol...It's all good, for me at least, you guys just keep crackin' the jokes, and I'll just keep testing the bikes and selling ya the used parts. No harm no fowl here, I enjoy testing stuff out, get over it.


some people are just more limited on money. granted im in great shape, still largley dependent on my parents, but sitll with a decent paying job to pay for my bikes. but i know theres tons of guys who hardly have enough to eat and what not much less pay for a new 2 thousand dollar bike every 3 weeks.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> 220lbs, I have more weight than you, but I carry alot of muscle mass my friend. You are in better shape it looks like weight wise, but I bet I got a good 20lbs of muscle over ya.


how tall are you????


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

zerossix said:


> some people are just more limited on money. granted im in great shape, still largley dependent on my parents, but sitll with a decent paying job to pay for my bikes. but i know theres tons of guys who hardly have enough to eat and what not much less pay for a new 2 thousand dollar bike every 3 weeks.


 What you and others fail to realize is that I'm just "Smart" with my money. I started off about 2 years ago with the same money I'm still recycling today. (Around 2k). I just know the market, research products, do good listings and recycle my money. I find it funny that the haters on here are always bustin on me for having different rides, when in reality they are just jealous. It's not that I have boat loads of cash, it's that I know how to buy and sell with the same amount of money. If I was really smart I'd make it a business, but for now its for the joy of mere taste testing to figure out what I ultimately like. I don't have much money, but what I do have I use wisely  ...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> Yeah now post your recent shot of you when EIO was out there, you don't look that healthy.


really???????????????


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

Is that intentional irony, because neither one of those guys look particularlly fit. I'm about the same build as the guy on the right (though with less gut) and I can tell ya that thin arms don't count as fitness. 

Those are size XL shirts aren't there? AREN'T THEY?!?!

See, where' all fatties here. I mean, we're Americans aren't we?


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> really???????????????


 You still got man boobs and a gut like I do so I don't know what your boasting about. You and WCH are always bustin my chops!?!? Your friendly, then you guys are [email protected]'s, then your nice, then your [email protected]'s again, you guys need to lay off the drugs, it's effecting your eye sight.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> What you and other fail to realize is that I'm just "Smart" with my money. I started off about 2 years ago with the same money I'm still recycling today. (Around 2k). I just know the market, research products, do good listings and recycle my money. I find it funny that the haters on here are always bustin on me for having different rides, when in reality they are just jealous. It's not that I have boat loads of cash, it's that I know how to buy and sell with the same amount of money. If I was really smart I'd make it a business, but for now its for the joy of mere taste testing. I don't have much money, but what I do have I use wisely  ...


im damn jealous i cant just buy a new bike when i feel like it. but no matter what your bike "tasting" wont make you a better rider. its not about the bike. ill tool you any day on my STP. but i know its all about just riding and loving to ride.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> .....You and WCH are always bustin my chops!?!? Your friendly, then you guys are [email protected]'s, then your nice, then your [email protected]'s again.......


you've got me mixed with e*<*i*>*o.....

i'm consistantly a jackass.........


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

Amen. If you look like you could play rugby or football as someone not either: throwing, catching, or trying to chase down someone throwing or catching, you're a fatso. When girls say "you look like you could play football" it's code for "you would smother me if we had sex"

Tell us Zerosix, why do you ride? Is it for the love of it? Oh wait I just read all 20 of your post. Hehe. 


Btw, this is the best thread ever.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> What you and others fail to realize is that I'm just "Smart" with my money. I started off about 2 years ago with the same money I'm still recycling today. (Around 2k). I just know the market, research products, do good listings and recycle my money. I find it funny that the haters on here are always bustin on me for having different rides, when in reality they are just jealous. It's not that I have boat loads of cash, it's that I know how to buy and sell with the same amount of money. If I was really smart I'd make it a business, but for now its for the joy of mere taste testing to figure out what I ultimately like. I don't have much money, but what I do have I use wisely  ...


ask the crew...what my cash flow is like.........I am just smart on my purchases......I could buy a lot of bikes but I don't. I took the time to research what I wanted as far as parts....took a chance on the Recoil but love it (cheaper M-1) and I will never leave the Shiver.

Be smart and know what you want


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> really???????????????


LMAO 

I wanna get to 40 as retarded as u SMT ....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> You still got man boobs and a gut like I do so I don't know what your boasting about. You and WCH are always bustin my chops!?!? Your friendly, then you guys are [email protected]'s, then your nice, then your [email protected]'s again, you guys need to lay off the drugs, it's effecting your eye sight.


nah...you just don't get it.....I said too big to ride a hardtail.....I wasn't trying to flame you or start this conversation....you are getting defensive again. Fact remains: How many big guys do you see riding bikes?? Nuff said

no busting your a$$....when you first stated you were going to sell your squishy and get a hardtail. I said the weight isn't good on your joints. Now look you are having problems. Come on now


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

Hot Butter Topping said:


> Tell us Zerosix, why do you ride? Is it for the love of it? Oh wait I just read all 20 of your post. Hehe.


nope its the only thing im good at and i figured hey if im gunna stick around i might as well be good at something i do....so its all i do


----------



## FISHLEG (Jan 14, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> What you and others fail to realize is that I'm just "Smart" with my money. I started off about 2 years ago with the same money I'm still recycling today. (Around 2k). I just know the market, research products, do good listings and recycle my money. I find it funny that the haters on here are always bustin on me for having different rides, when in reality they are just jealous. It's not that I have boat loads of cash, it's that I know how to buy and sell with the same amount of money. If I was really smart I'd make it a business, but for now its for the joy of mere taste testing to figure out what I ultimately like. I don't have much money, but what I do have I use wisely  ...


yeah boy! We're rowing in the same boat. My buds are always rolling their eyes cuz I got so much stuff lying around and build new bikes. They think I'm an idiot and wasting my $ until I show them a frame I bought for $700, rode it for a year, then sell it on fleabay for $800.

Or until they need a seatpost quick cuz theirs broke and are *****in about it and I toss em one so they can get on their wheels.

I see something I want to try, research it, find a good deal, and buy it. If I don't like it I sell it and always atleast break even or make a decent chunk of cash.

Let's go into business bud! We'll shut em all down. Bwahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

EastCoastHucker said:


> LMAO
> 
> I wanna get to 40 as retarded as u SMT ....


40 sucks......you feel the pain everyday


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 40 sucks......you feel the pain everyday


r u kiding me... I feel the pain everyday now ...

w/e .. I may no even get that far


----------



## MorphineAddict (Mar 19, 2004)

*Okay, so I skipped ahead a bit*

But godamn if that wasnt the funniest thread I've seen on here in a long time. Thanks guys! I seriously laughed my ass off..


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

EastCoastHucker said:


> r u kiding me... I feel the pain everyday now ...
> 
> w/e .. I may no even get that far


keep riding and do the things you love....makes age not as revelant.....I still do things I did 20 years ago...surf, basketball, biking, golf and skateboarding...maybe a little slower but still having fun


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ask the crew...what my cash flow is like.........I am just smart on my purchases......I could buy a lot of bikes but I don't. I took the time to research what I wanted as far as parts....took a chance on the Recoil but love it (cheaper M-1) and I will never leave the Shiver.
> 
> Be smart and know what you want


 Dude I'm not debating with you about financial status, I'm the last guy you'd be comparing up to... I don't have shiet for cash, I'm still studying "what I want to be when I grow up" and haven't even begun making cash flow yet. I was just stating that I buy a bike, ride it for awhile, and if I don't like it, or something about it, then I sell what I don't like and try something else. I research the fawkin' shiet out of stuff too, but sometimes the research isn't the output of the product, hence why I come on here and ask peeps if they've tried it or not to get real person first hand experienced opinion's. I find it funny when people say "use the search" to me, which isn't all that often, because I've already researched the crap out of a product, but sometimes things arent always like they are in the books if you know what I mean. I was just simply stating I buy a bike, and if I don't like it, or something about it, I switch it up. Recyclin' the cash flow is a good thing, hence why I've owned 10 bikes in the past year and a half now. HT's aint for me, at least not at my girthy stage I'm in, full squish's may weigh more, but at least they are fun and cofortable to ride. My back is sore as sheit.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MorphineAddict said:


> But godamn if that wasnt the funniest thread I've seen on here in a long time. Thanks guys! I seriously laughed my ass off..


where's my check...you have to pay for this entertainment


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

zerossix said:


> im damn jealous i cant just buy a new bike when i feel like it. but no matter what your bike "tasting" wont make you a better rider. its not about the bike. ill tool you any day on my STP. but i know its all about just riding and loving to ride.


 let me whip out my pee pee and we can compare  When did I claim I'll be a better rider for buying upgrades? When did I say, hey zero brain cells, I can skool you on a bike? You guys straight up attack me each and everytime I post, which puts me on the defense. The bike tasting is a personal preference to try out products and see what I like and don't like. Don't be hatin' on me for gettin' a good setup that's suited to my needs by buying and selling'.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

O~Hi~O said:


> What you and others fail to realize is that I'm just "Smart" with my money. I started off about 2 years ago with the same money I'm still recycling today. (Around 2k). I just know the market, research products, do good listings and recycle my money. I find it funny that the haters on here are always bustin on me for having different rides, when in reality they are just jealous. It's not that I have boat loads of cash, it's that I know how to buy and sell with the same amount of money. If I was really smart I'd make it a business, but for now its for the joy of mere taste testing to figure out what I ultimately like. I don't have much money, but what I do have I use wisely  ...


what? anyone who gets stuff at cost/pro deal can do what your doing. in reality josh your abusing the privilege. those deals are meant to be used to get a bike for the season. not to try out/sell multiple bikes. i have recycled my money just like you but my three rides have been with me for 3.5yrs, 1.8 yrs and 1.6 yrs respectively. im about to upgrade one frame. i respect the ability to get stuff at cost. you dont. not meaning to dis you josh but your way outta line with that comment. i know you made money off that sunday and if iron horse knew that they would be pissed. pro/cost deals are not for what your doing and you know that. employees have been fired for what your doing. 
i really dont want to post this but i know some people here are tired of seeing you try to act wise when most here cant afford a sunday/new ht/shiver/z1 at retail. and you buy em at cost and sell em. at least most shop employees ride the bike for a season and sell it for what they paid/a little less. i hope you realize what im talking about and think about it.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

dream4est said:


> what? anyone who gets stuff at cost/pro deal can do what your doing. in reality josh your abusing the privilege. those deals are meant to be used to get a bike for the season. not to try out/sell multiple bikes. i have recycled my money just like you but my three rides have been with me for 3.5yrs, 1.8 yrs and 1.6 yrs respectively. im about to upgrade one frame. i respect the ability to get stuff at cost. you dont. not meaning to dis you josh but your way outta line with that comment. i know you made money off that sunday and if iron horse knew that they would be pissed. pro/cost deals are not for what your doing and you know that. employees have been fired for what your doing.
> i really dont want to post this but i know some people here are tired of seeing you try to act wise when most here cant afford a sunday/new ht/shiver/z1 at retail. and you buy em at cost and sell em. at least most shop employees ride the bike for a season and sell it for what they paid/a little less. i hope you realize what im talking about and think about it.


 Do I buy stuff at cost, yes. Will I hold onto a product that doesn't suit my needs, or that's too big, or that I won't use just because I got a deal on it? No. I don't EP to make money, or I wouldn't be on here posting, it's no secret and I'm not trying to one up the industry. You take me out of context, because these are just words, just like I take ya'll out of context. There's not expressions, emotions, or tones attached to these words so it's hard to tell what people are saying because communication is more than words.

Simply put, I get a deal on a ride because I work for min. wage. If I feel that I"m not going to utilize the bike I got because it doesn't feel right, or it's too big, or I need to liquidate my money to pay for some upcoming bills, I don't have a problem with doing so. I'm not pro dealing bikes and selling em to turn a profit. I'm using my discount to get the "Ultimate" bike that best suits me, and because most of my paycheck is tied up in the hobby right now, sometimes I have to sell a few things here and there. I'm not trying to sound wise, not sure where that came from, I'm just simply trying to help you guys better understand so I don't keep getting ripped apart in every thread I do. Frankley I don't know why I keep explaining myself, I guess it's because I'm an honest guy who gets offended when taken wrong.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dream4est said:


> what? anyone who gets stuff at cost/pro deal can do what your doing. in reality josh your abusing the privilege. those deals are meant to be used to get a bike for the season. not to try out/sell multiple bikes. i have recycled my money just like you but my three rides have been with me for 3.5yrs, 1.8 yrs and 1.6 yrs respectively. im about to upgrade one frame. i respect the ability to get stuff at cost. you dont. not meaning to dis you josh but your way outta line with that comment. i know you made money off that sunday and if iron horse knew that they would be pissed. pro/cost deals are not for what your doing and you know that. employees have been fired for what your doing.
> i really dont want to post this but i know some people here are tired of seeing you try to act wise when most here cant afford a sunday/new ht/shiver/z1 at retail. and you buy em at cost and sell em. at least most shop employees ride the bike for a season and sell it for what they paid/a little less. i hope you realize what im talking about and think about it.


*SO TRUE*

...............


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> Do I buy stuff at cost, yes. Will I hold onto a product that doesn't suit my needs, or that's too big, or that I won't use just because I got a deal on it? No. I don't EP to make money, or I wouldn't be on here posting, it's no secret and I'm not trying to one up the industry. You take me out of context, because these are just words, just like I take ya'll out of context. There's not expressions, emotions, or tones attached to these words so it's hard to tell what people are saying because communication is more than words.
> 
> Simply put, I get a deal on a ride because I work for min. wage. If I feel that I"m not going to utilize the bike I got because it doesn't feel right, or it's too big, or I need to liquidate my money to pay for some upcoming bills, I don't have a problem with doing so. I'm not pro dealing bikes and selling em to turn a profit. I'm using my discount to get the "Ultimate" bike that best suits me, and because most of my paycheck is tied up in the hobby right now, sometimes I have to sell a few things here and there. I'm not trying to sound wise, not sure where that came from, I'm just simply trying to help you guys better understand so I don't keep getting ripped apart in every thread I do. Frankley I don't know why I keep explaining myself, I guess it's because I'm an honest guy who gets offended when taken wrong.


Bottomed line...you should have never said you were selling that stuff and making a profit(you said that on a post a month ago)....ask JBSox....I PMed him and told him not to post EP prices on the internet and then he rewrote his post....just bad news for everyone involved...


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Bottomed line...you should have never said you were selling that stuff and making a profit(you said that on a post a month ago)....ask JBSox....I PMed him and told him not to post EP prices on the internet and then he rewrote his post....just bad news for everyone involved...


trueage smt. never post ep/cost info. even racers usually only get 2-3 bikes a year and they dont post prices or gloat about their "wise" financial moves. i get cost deals but 85% of my stuff i own right now were just saavy deals from mtbr, pinkbike or friends. sometime online deals are even better then ep/cost. now i lurk ebay too looking for deals.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dream4est said:


> trueage smt. never post ep/cost info. even racers usually only get 2-3 bikes a year and they dont post prices or gloat about their "wise" financial moves. i get cost deals but 85% of my stuff i own right now were just saavy deals from mtbr, pinkbike or friends. sometime online deals are even better then ep/cost. now i lurk ebay too looking for deals.


I got a deal on my Saint Cranks...but my buddy beat that by 50 bucks on Ebay...I was like Dammm


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dream4est said:


> . even racers usually only get 2-3 bikes a year .


high end racers only (top dawgs)........ most just get a deal....some guys ride the same bike for a few years


----------



## freerider67 (Dec 2, 2004)

*wow*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> really???????????????


haha bob you look like a fyckin retard lol


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> Hey now us old fux have to stick together
> 
> No but seriously, you guys ride around standing up? I ride standing up when I'm doing skinnies, blazing down a trail, going downhill, and jumping. But if I'm cruising around town on flat grounds or going up things, I'm seated.


You could maybe, oh, stand up over rough spots. What, is every moment on a hardtail blinding agony for you, or just the choppy stuff? Your legs are your best shock absorbers, Your spine isn't. Let your legs support your weight and its quite better. Riding Smooth 101.

----

This is the first time I've read this thread. It's freaking hilarious, how did I ever miss this gem?!


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> 220lbs, I have more weight than you, but I carry alot of muscle mass my friend. You are in better shape it looks like weight wise, but I bet I got a good 20lbs of muscle over ya.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you've got me mixed with e*<*i*>*o.....
> 
> i'm consistantly a jackass.........


I was trying really hard to be nice................jackass hat is on for good.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

oops, posted this in wron spot


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

well you know worst case scenario we can all ride a hardtail like this


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> Yeah now post your recent shot of you when EIO was out there, you don't look that healthy.


I just couldn't help myself on this one..........Josh, that pic of you was just too perfect. 

Originally entitled "SMT's-a-chump".......I have now re-christened it ...........
"Finger Lickin' Good"


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Thanks for the warning....*

I've been riding my long travel hardtail at a local ski area (Diablo) this summer plus the usual drops from rocks, etc. but never knew I was in danger of causing such pain to myself.

Maybe it's because I'm 56 and just don't remember the bad things that happened when I get up the next day or maybe I'm still one of the "young bucks" who can still ride his 
hardtail(s) everywhere.

Man, it must suck to get old.

Anyway, thanks again for the warning.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> You guys are young bucks, I've already learned on a HT when I was your age, your talking to an old fart compared to most of ya'll...I'm pushin 30 soon...


Give me a frikkin break! You back is spasming because your fitness is weak. I'm 43, 200-lbs, and only ride hardtails.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

freerider67 said:


> haha bob you look like a fyckin retard lol


gotz 2 B have phun


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]I just couldn't help myself on this one..........Josh, that pic of you was just too perfect.
> 
> Originally entitled "SMT's-a-chump".......I have now re-christened it ...........
> "Finger Lickin' Good"


good one EIO


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

DWF said:


> Give me a frikkin break! You back is spasming because your fitness is weak. I'm 43, 200-lbs, and only ride hardtails.


Modesty prevents Don (DWF) from throwing in that he rides them pretty damned well, to boot. Believe it or not, what he lacks in looks, he makes up for in skill - and that says alot.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> Modesty prevents Don (DWF) from throwing in that he rides them pretty damned well, to boot. Believe it or not, what he lacks in looks, he makes up for in skill - and that says alot.


your mean...I thought he was a fine looking chap


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

e[i said:


> o]I just couldn't help myself on this one..........Josh, that pic of you was just too perfect.
> 
> Originally entitled "SMT's-a-chump".......I have now re-christened it ...........
> "Finger Lickin' Good"


LMAO  

that was a GOOD one 
[/i]


----------



## ballstothewall (Jun 26, 2005)

my cat's breath smells like cat food


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Change his diet.........*

...............................


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*I respect an honest man!*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you've got me mixed with e*<*i*>*o.....
> 
> i'm consistantly a jackass.........


LOL! You guys are a hoot...as we say here in Texas...LOL! I think if I didn't ride, I'd still come over to DH/FR just for the entertainment factor. With EIO, SMT, and WCH in the mix, it's never a dull moment.

OHIO...a word of advice. Honestly, you seem to be relatively sincere and friendly in regards to most of your posts and their intent. Sometimes I think you lack a degree of propriety in how you post about your purchases and your situation that allows you to make these acquisitions. This grates on some folks for a variety of reasons and tends to spark some of these negative interactions that have been relatively frequent lately. I guess in layman's terms it basically annoys more people than you might think. It's a very small thing, but when people see it with some degree of consistency, it makes you a target for some of these comments that have in turn annoyed you. Just relax a little when it comes to sharing your exploits in the areas of bike purchases and such, and just be aware of how you relate those events. Hey...I don't claim to be perfect either. I'm sure I've bored some to death around here with some of my "Every Conceivable Way To Build And Tweak A Bullit" comments over the last few years  . Maybe I'll get a new bike and start boring everybody in a whole new way...LOL! 

Oh...on another note...don't ever let any of these guys around here realize that they "got your goat". It's like blood in the water, so to speak, and the sharks will go on a feeding frenzy...LOL! It's just the internet and no real pain should be involved...unless that evil SMT, EIO, or WCH have hooked up one of those eletronic shocking devices to your keyboard.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

TNC said:


> Oh...on another note...don't ever let any of these guys around here realize that they "got your goat". It's like blood in the water, so to speak, and the sharks will go on a feeding frenzy...LOL! It's just the internet and no real pain should be involved...unless that evil SMT, EIO, or WCH have hooked up one of those eletronic shocking devices to your keyboard.


The device is in the chair.........and watch out Texan........I've got a good picture of you now from that other thread..................with your Nazi helmet.

Sig Heil!


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

e[i said:


> o]I just couldn't help myself on this one..........Josh, that pic of you was just too perfect.
> 
> Originally entitled "SMT's-a-chump".......I have now re-christened it ...........
> "Finger Lickin' Good"


 ahahhaahahahaahaaaa alright man....you got me there, I'm ROFLMAO with that photo chop...

Props.
[/i]


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TNC said:


> LOL! You guys are a hoot...as we say here in Texas...LOL! I think if I didn't ride, I'd still come over to DH/FR just for the entertainment factor. With EIO, SMT, and WCH in the mix, it's never a dull moment.
> 
> OHIO...a word of advice. Honestly, you seem to be relatively sincere and friendly in regards to most of your posts and their intent. Sometimes I think you lack a degree of propriety in how you post about your purchases and your situation that allows you to make these acquisitions. This grates on some folks for a variety of reasons and tends to spark some of these negative interactions that have been relatively frequent lately. I guess in layman's terms it basically annoys more people than you might think. It's a very small thing, but when people see it with some degree of consistency, it makes you a target for some of these comments that have in turn annoyed you. Just relax a little when it comes to sharing your exploits in the areas of bike purchases and such, and just be aware of how you relate those events. Hey...I don't claim to be perfect either. I'm sure I've bored some to death around here with some of my "Every Conceivable Way To Build And Tweak A Bullit" comments over the last few years  . Maybe I'll get a new bike and start boring everybody in a whole new way...LOL!
> 
> Oh...on another note...don't ever let any of these guys around here realize that they "got your goat". It's like blood in the water, so to speak, and the sharks will go on a feeding frenzy...LOL! It's just the internet and no real pain should be involved...unless that evil SMT, EIO, or WCH have hooked up one of those eletronic shocking devices to your keyboard.


don'tcha just hated when somebody has to calm the angry mob


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> don'tcha just hated when somebody has to calm the angry mob


Yeah the Nazi helmet wearing Texas diplomat..............


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*No way*



DWF said:


> Give me a frikkin break! You back is spasming because your fitness is weak. I'm 43, 200-lbs, and only ride hardtails.


I call BS. 43? I thought I remember Josh sayin you were in your 50's...


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

TNC said:


> Oh...on another note...don't ever let any of these guys around here realize that they "got your goat". It's like blood in the water, so to speak, and the sharks will go on a feeding frenzy...LOL!


hey liberace is that a rug or just a really bad haircut?


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

just throwing out some chum.


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

Did someone say HARDTAIL????

I ride my hardtail over some pretty rough stuff. It's all about the legs. I've got about 9 inches of travel in my legs.

I do Roman Chairs against the wall (back flat against the wall, legs at 90 degree angle like your sitting) to work on the quads. The quads take alot of beating when balancing a hardtail. I also stretch stretch stretch my legs and back often.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dream4est said:


> hey liberace is that a rug or just a really bad haircut?


you suck..picking on him that way....well TNC??? answer you fuccck


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

dbabuser said:


> I call BS. 43? I thought I remember Josh sayin you were in your 50's...


Josh is just mad cuz' his mom is always hitting on me....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DWF said:


> Josh is just mad cuz' his mom is always hitting on me....


that and Stacey's Mom...you are lucky


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

JSUN said:


> Did someone say HARDTAIL????
> 
> I ride my hardtail over some pretty rough stuff. It's all about the legs. I've got about 9 inches of travel in my legs.
> 
> I do Roman Chairs against the wall (back flat against the wall, legs at 90 degree angle like your sitting) to work on the quads. The quads take alot of beating when balancing a hardtail. I also stretch stretch stretch my legs and back often.


Roman chairs or whatever else you wanna call them are no fun at all. Gives your a really good workout though for sure.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

JSUN said:


> Did someone say HARDTAIL????
> 
> I ride my hardtail over some pretty rough stuff. It's all about the legs. I've got about 9 inches of travel in my legs.
> 
> I do Roman Chairs against the wall (back flat against the wall, legs at 90 degree angle like your sitting) to work on the quads. The quads take alot of beating when balancing a hardtail. I also stretch stretch stretch my legs and back often.


Roman chairs or whatever else you wanna call them are no fun at all. Gives your a really good workout though for sure.

Car insurance pretty much raped my wallets thought of going with a full squishy bike so I'll be on the HT for a while. I'm finally going up north to do some dh next week so ill see how smooth I am. Theres only one trail near my house that is rutted out enough to give me a challenge.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Bastids!...that's my hair!*



dream4est said:


> just throwing out some chum.


Unlike you vain Colorado and California heathens, we live with what we got. No lyposuction, botox, and facelift parlors on every corner in Texas like you guys have back home...LOL! And I have all my own teeth.  That suggestion, however, made me wonder how it would be trying to keep a rug on while wearing your bike lid. You whippersnappers better be nice. Yeah, SMT, you're still a whippersnapper in my book. When you get your AARP card, we'll talk.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

TNC said:


> Unlike you vain Colorado and California heathens, we live with what we got. No lyposuction, botox, and facelift parlors on every corner in Texas like you guys have back home...LOL! And I have all my own teeth.  That suggestion, however, made me wonder how it would be trying to keep a rug on while wearing your bike lid. You whippersnappers better be nice. Yeah, SMT, you're still a whippersnapper in my book. When you get your AARP card, we'll talk.


you still look like liberace.


----------



## drum714 (Nov 10, 2004)

I just built up a cheapy hardtait frame to screw around on for urban and DJ's. But in the last month that I've been riding it, I almost don't want to use my fully. I almost feel more comfortable and smoother on the hardtail than I do on my fully. I'll still use my Coiler for XXC and trail riding, but I really am starting to feel more inclined to use the hardtail for FR.
Am I on crack for feeling this way?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Bwaaah! Liberace?*



dream4est said:


> you still look like liberace.


LOL! Now there's a selection from the past. You should see my riding wardrobe. There's nothing like a magenta feather boa with a purple sequin pressure suit. Oooolala!


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it is not the age....Like I said before...you are *TOO BIG* to ride a hardtail. Your joints and back can't take the pounding. In a perfect world it would be good for you to learn on the hardtail but you don't have perfect weight (no flame intended) like some of these skinny guys (ECH).


Rubbish. Im 25, weigh 240 and ride hardtail no problem. Granted I've taken some abuse but I dont attribute that to my age or weight. Usually the bike parts break before I do.

none the less I want full suspension, however I dont look at my ht and think damn Im toobig for this bike.

just take your time and ride a bunch of stuff before you buy.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

TNC said:


> LOL! Now there's a selection from the past. You should see my riding wardrobe. There's nothing like a magenta feather boa with a purple sequin pressure suit. Oooolala!


on halloween you HAVE to bust out the liberace look. you could win any costume contest around. the funny thing is the dudes been dead for awhile but the moment i saw your pic the image of the L man wearing like 30 rings and jamming on the piano just came screamin out. your like his long lost brother.


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

*who cares!*

You all sound like the high school kids I teach. I'm 30 and ride a full suspension (Heckler) but I've seen guys on HT or smaller travel bikes go up & down faster than me. I still ride my 1" headtube Rock Lobster-7spd rigid fork HT just to keep me honest. The point is I just like to ride, like most people on here do. I think everyone on these forums should just reflect and think about how good we have it to even own bikes, let alone a full sus, or even more than one bike. There's thousands of kids out there that wish they had the problem of deciding which bike to have, or what their next upgrade will be. You guys need to chill and go get some exercise.

Like I said I'm 30 and I still skate, snowboard, try to surf, and mountain bike. One of the biggest reasons I started mountain biking was to be a better snowboarder (better fitness) and commute to school (I went to school @ UC Santa Cruz). Now that I'm getting older and my back is tore up, I mt bike even more cause skateboarding hurts more when you fall. Around here (Norcal) people ride whatever, I see old dudes on old SC Tazmons tearin it up, young kids on HT's doin the same shizzle, and girls that probably ride just as good as you. Quit complaining (I do it all the time cause like you I'm unsatisfied, but I really have nothin to ***** about, cause I'm alive) just go have fun. If you're (whoever) ever in Norcal, PM me and I'll show you some shizzle.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

DWF said:


> Josh is just mad cuz' his mom is always hitting on me....


Well, I guess it depends on one's perspective - what Don calls "hitting on" the rest of us would call "beating up". I'll have another talk with her about that, please accept my apology on her behalf. She didn't break your nose again did she?


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> The other day I took out my new HT that I got for excersize (around town essentially), dj'n, urban, and ride Rays this coming winter. I have(correction had) my big bike up for sale but after riding the HT I now remember why I switched awhile back...Two days ago I took it out just for a casual ride with my mom to get her out. I bought her a comfort bike for letting me crash at her pad all summer and we took a leisure ride down to Lake Erie. Well the next morning I woke up to go to work, tried to sit up and my back spasm'd and I couldn't get up for about 5 min. I finally got up, made it up to the drug store and got a neck brace, a heating pad and some bengay. I thought I had just pinched a nerve by sleeping wrong...Two days later(tonight) I get home from work, suit up, and head out for another night ride only as soon as I hoped on the bike and started pedaling I new what caused my back to spasm. I didn't think about how I got used to riding a full suspension bike utilizing the down and up stroke to my advantage and pedaling into the slight bob. Well on a HT as ya'll know there's no bob of any kind, just a stiff rigid rear end that takes every bump on the road and sends a jolt through your back. I'm now home, and feeling every bump in my back as it's doing the spasming thing again...
> 
> So, the HT is up for partation as I'm keepin the Six. I think if I can get enough money saved before Sept. I'll be able to keep my SIx with both the shiver and Z1 for DH and all around riding.
> 
> Screw the HT idea, it's for the young bucks and birds.


Sell the ht frame and get that new cowan thing...

this thing -









howler...

or a foes zig zag.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Prespective sir, prespective*

Why, at 30, would you not be doing all the things you state? At 56 I do everything and more that I did as a teen. I ride/surf/ski with people older than me who are still very good athletes.

Age really has little to do with it. Motivation is far more important. We may not react as fast but we still react.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

Rev Bubba said:


> Why, at 30, would you not be doing all the things you state? At 56 I do everything and more that I did as a teen. I ride/surf/ski with people older than me who are still very good athletes.
> 
> Age really has little to do with it. Motivation is far more important. We may not react as fast but we still react.


When I mentioned age it was merely to state that I have no interest in riding a hardtail because I've already been there done that and comparing the two now that I've tooled around on an HT, I'd much rather be riding my full suspension. I'm not out to set world records, and I could careless if riding a HT makes me a .000000000001 smoother rider in the long run, I enjoy my full suspension and being able to wake up the next morning without a stiff back and neck. I've still got a pinched nerve from that thing from over a week ago.

Fawk the HT long live the full squishy's.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*I'll agree w/you here.*



O~Hi~O said:


> When I mentioned age it was merely to state that I have no interest in riding a hardtail because I've already been there done that and comparing the two now that I've tooled around on an HT, I'd much rather be riding my full suspension. I'm not out to set world records, and I could careless if riding a HT makes me a .000000000001 smoother rider in the long run, I enjoy my full suspension and being able to wake up the next morning without a stiff back and neck. I've still got a pinched nerve from that thing from over a week ago.
> 
> Fawk the HT long live the full squishy's.


For myself and why I ride, I don't give a hoot about HTs. I love technology and what it allows one to do on a bike as far as full suspension goes. I do, however, understand and respect how an HT allows some riders to jump and stunt with them. I think one can argue that a good full suspension bike should always whip an HT in the aggressive trail riding venue. If you have rocks, ledges, and lots of technical issues to deal with on an aggressive trail ride, riders of equal capability should be able to go faster on an FS bike...no real rocket science there. I ride with a guy in his late twenties who has both a Bullit and a Specialized P bike. He can do things on a rocky trail on that P bike HT that amazes me, but on his Bullit he goes even better and faster. On dirt jumps and transition style drops, however, he makes that P bike look like it can fly. HTs have their areas of superiority, and I highly respect and am amazed at those who can use them well. I'll stay with the FS for my wimpy, old man, (Liberace  ) riding...LOL!


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Mmmmmmmmm chicken......................


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> I've still got a pinched nerve from that thing from over a week ago.
> 
> Fawk the HT long live the full squishy's.


somebody mentioned this allready, but i have to agree, i think your issues have more to do with fitness and core strength than HT vs. squishy. no doubt that it's a shock going from a plush ride to a HT, and it does stress you back muscles more, but a back spasm seems odd. regardless of what you choose to ride, fitness and core strength are more important if you want to keep riding off into the sunset.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

TNC said:


> For myself and why I ride, I don't give a hoot about HTs. I love technology and what it allows one to do on a bike as far as full suspension goes. I do, however, understand and respect how an HT allows some riders to jump and stunt with them. I think one can argue that a good full suspension bike should always whip an HT in the aggressive trail riding venue. If you have rocks, ledges, and lots of technical issues to deal with on an aggressive trail ride, riders of equal capability should be able to go faster on an FS bike...no real rocket science there. I ride with a guy in his late twenties who has both a Bullit and a Specialized P bike. He can do things on a rocky trail on that P bike HT that amazes me, but on his Bullit he goes even better and faster. On dirt jumps and transition style drops, however, he makes that P bike look like it can fly. HTs have their areas of superiority, and I highly respect and am amazed at those who can use them well. I'll stay with the FS for my wimpy, old man, (Liberace  ) riding...LOL!


 I totally agree. HT's shine in alot of area's that fully's can't. I got the HT with the intentions of learning to dj it, ride urban, and Rays MTB this winter. But after just riding it on the sidewalk up to the lake and back for excersize, and getting a horrific kink in my back and neck that I don't get when I ride my fully, I've decided to ride the fully, even though its a beast. I like the HT for the simple fact that if someone jacks me for it in downtown Cleveland, it's not a big loss. And it's quick & light. I understand that riding a HT makes you a better rider, smoother, etc. But I ride to have fun, enjoy my time dinkin' around, ripping lines, dropping stuff, etc. And on a HT, it just abuses the crap out of "ME". So I'm sticking to the fully.

I find it funny that some people always gotta put in their $.02 about others and their choices of what to ride. I went after my pro level sponsorship in another sport, blew out my knee's and have since chosen a different path. Biking is a mere hobby that I love to do. I'm not out to attempt records, I'm out to have fun and achieve my own milestone's. I could careless if a HT makes me a better all around rider, it beats the sh!t out of your body and like some of you old fux said, it's nice to be around when your 50+ doing stuff you did at 26.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*This thread stopped being about HT long ago.....*

It is just one of those threads that wanders from topic to topic as more and more people jump on board.

My initial comments were in jest. My later comments had nothing to do with the original topic.

I don't think anyone "really" cares that you ride an FS. This is the DH-Freeride forum after all and the choice of a long travel FS makes far more sense than a HT. Even I admit that. I just don't admit to always making sense.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

sriracha said:


> somebody mentioned this allready, but i have to agree, i think your issues have more to do with fitness and core strength than HT vs. squishy. no doubt that it's a shock going from a plush ride to a HT, and it does stress you back muscles more, but a back spasm seems odd. regardless of what you choose to ride, fitness and core strength are more important if you want to keep riding off into the sunset.


 Well that's why I bought the HT in the first place was to get out and ride on a daily basis. I know all about fitness, core strength, etc. I wasn't always chubby, just as of the last 4 years thanks to a slow thyroid/metabolism, and bad eating habits. I come from an athletic family, and I was at the pro level of snowboarding at one point. I was also in the Navy where I ran 3+ miles a day and hit the gym 4 + times a week. I'm now out of shape, and I realize this, but, riding a HT is hard on the body, especially for those who haven't been on one for 5 years.

Think about when your pedaling on a squishy. If you spend enough time on one, you learn how the suspension bob can work to your advantage and you accomodate your pedaling to that to make the most use out of the soft end. Now transfer 5 years of perfecting the art of pedaling a 40lb bike all over the Mtn's and back over to a HT where there's no bob, no give, and where you feel every last lil bump in the road. Now if your used to utilizing the bob that suspension bikes give you, and not feeling any bumps on the road, and then you just hop on a HT and pop out 12 miles in the saddle on a bmx seat essentially to get some excersize, ANYONE, and I mean ANYONE is going to feel the aftermath. It just so happened that I got a severe pinched nerve from that ride after sleeping that night. Yes my stomach isn't what it was when I was in the Navy 4 years ago...and yes if I stuck it out, the HT would probably get better to ride as I'd RE-learn how to ride one. But, I enjoy my fully, I enjoy my riding style on my fully, I enjoy poping off stuff on it vs the HT, I enjoy the room to make errors with a fully that you don't have with a HT.

But I'm working on core strength, loosing weight, etc., that's why I bought the HT. I'm just going to pedal my big bike around as I now know that I don't like riding a HT anymore.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

Rev Bubba said:


> It is just one of those threads that wanders from topic to topic as more and more people jump on board.
> 
> My initial comments were in jest. My later comments had nothing to do with the original topic.
> 
> I don't think anyone "really" cares that you ride an FS. This is the DH-Freeride forum after all and the choice of a long travel FS makes far more sense than a HT. Even I admit that. I just don't admit to always making sense.


 Most my threads always turn into about 40 different topics because SMT, EIO, WCH and other choad licker's are always in my posts busting my balls. They hide behind their masked comments like "dude I was just joking, and you went and got all sensative". Which is total BS as they are on here to just start sh!t as usual. And of course I always fall into their evil twisted traps of defending myself. I think I'm going to take a break from this forum, it's pointless to try and post about stuff when you just have a bunch of clowns logging on. Most the good people I have met don't even waste their time with forums. But there are some good people on here, they just normally don't say a whole lot in fear of the @ssholes chiming in doing what they were born to do, pump out sh!t.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> Most my threads always turn into about 40 different topics because SMT, EIO, WCH and other choad licker's are always in my posts busting my balls. They hide behind their masked comments like "dude I was just joking, and you went and got all sensative". Which is total BS as they are on here to just start sh!t as usual. And of course I always fall into their evil twisted traps of defending myself. I think I'm going to take a break from this forum, it's pointless to try and post about stuff when you just have a bunch of clowns logging on. Most the good people I have met don't even waste their time with forums. But there are some good people on here, they just normally don't say a whole lot in fear of the @ssholes chiming in doing what they were born to do, pump out sh!t.


Alright wise guy or shall I call you "the victim" from here on out or maybe "Negative Attention Boy"? 
YOU reap what YOU sow.
As I told you before, you set yourself up for the criticism that you receive. 
Maybe you should learn to control your hostilities a bit better and not lash out and make e-threats to people (and teenagers like Sherpa). When you do such things its like painting a target on your shirt.

TNC was right............we've got your goat and we're not giving it back.

Baaa-aa-hhh baa-aaa-ah baaa-ahhhh ba-aaa-ahhh










BTW - nice avatar.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

e[i said:


> o]Alright wise guy or shall I call you "the victim" from here on out or maybe "Negative Attention Boy"?
> YOU reap what YOU sow.
> As I told you before, you set yourself up for the criticism that you receive.
> Maybe you should learn to control your hostilities a bit better and not lash out and make e-threats to people (and teenagers like Sherpa). When you do such things its like painting a target on your shirt.
> ...


E-threats? You haven't seen E-threats my friend. Go do your nursery EIEIO song and dance somewhere else.......B!tch
[/i]


----------



## Marty.MePhurst (Jul 27, 2005)

O~Hi~O said:


> What you and others fail to realize is that I'm just "Smart" with my money. I started off about 2 years ago with the same money I'm still recycling today. (Around 2k). I just know the market, research products, do good listings and recycle my money. I find it funny that the haters on here are always bustin on me for having different rides, when in reality they are just jealous. It's not that I have boat loads of cash, it's that I know how to buy and sell with the same amount of money. If I was really smart I'd make it a business, but for now its for the joy of mere taste testing to figure out what I ultimately like. I don't have much money, but what I do have I use wisely  ...


You and I both know that have maxed out your credit cards, you have alienated almost all of us local riders, you are really overweight and out of shape, you never show up for rides and follow through with your building plans and well... you are just out of control.

Please don't threaten to beat me up again. Just grow up. Whatever your response is will be childish.

Look to everyone else on here this guy will just go on and on and on and on and on... he will have an excuse for anything and everything. He can't spell and he ultimately makes no sense... rational that is LOL!

For gawd sakes man stop f_ck'in up and get it together.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> how tall are you
> 
> I am 6 foot 1/4 inch and weigh 204 today on the scale


is that simmons your with?


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> E-threats? You haven't seen E-threats my friend. Go do your nursery EIEIO song and dance somewhere else.......B!tch
> [/i]


Why don't you post whats really on your mind?............



O~Hi~O said:


> E-threats? You haven't seen E-threats my friend. Sherpa's a b!tch, youse a b!tch, SMT and WCF'er's a b!tch, I know there's a few others on here I just can't think of them right now. For those who have stood up to ya'll fux in the past, ride on. You guys just come on here to talk sh!t, pick fights, and take pop shots. In the rap scene they call you b!tches Wangsta's. Wanabeegangsta's, so go do your nursery EIEIO song and dance somewhere else.......B!tch


Wangsta?   ..... I didn't know you was a hardcore rapper........... you look to be more along the lines of a chubby suburbanite Wigga wannabe ....  

You should go test out your "gansta-ness" down around Harvard & E. 55th & see what the brothas have to say to you......

Once again, you have proved my point for me. 
In the immortal words of Buzz Lightyear:

"You are a sad little man and you have my sympathy"

Don't hurt yourself whilst youse out gang-banging..............doughboy.


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

HT haters = ******


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

Marty.MePhurst said:


> You and I both know that have maxed out your credit cards, you have alienated almost all of us local riders, you are really overweight and out of shape, you never show up for rides and follow through with your building plans and well... you are just out of control.
> 
> Please don't threaten to beat me up again. Just grow up. Whatever your response is will be childish.
> 
> ...


 Why don't you identify yourself and step up instead of being a Pvssy who hides behind a screen name. Alienated local riders? When I find a "rider", I'll let ya know. I know I'm outa shape, that's why I ride my bike. Building? Who builds in this town? No one! Step up and be a man Marty, I'd like to know who you are, you don't know me, you just assume. If I do know you, step up and stop being a lil b!tch taking pop shots. It wouldn't surprise me that I know you, as your pvssy pop shot ways fit the bill of most the people around here. I've met a few cool cats, most are just smoke and mirrors.

Counting the days until I'm back on the West coast where people keep it real.


----------



## Marty.MePhurst (Jul 27, 2005)

O~Hi~O said:


> Why don't you identify yourself and step up instead of being a Pvssy who hides behind a screen name. Alienated local riders? When I find a "rider", I'll let ya know. I know I'm outa shape, that's why I ride my bike. Building? Who builds in this town? No one! Step up and be a man Marty, I'd like to know who you are, you don't know me, you just assume. If I do know you, step up and stop being a lil b!tch taking pop shots. It wouldn't surprise me that I know you, as your pvssy pop shot ways fit the bill of most the people around here. I've met a few cool cats, most are just smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Counting the days until I'm back on the West coast where people keep it real.


Ha hakeeping it real, ha ha. C'mon I know you don't ride any of your bikes more than twice before you sell them (or try to). Face the pattern of you actions, stop the drugs, booze, food and out of control behavior.

My name is Marty Mephurst and I live in Akron and we have met at the Mohican race and riding Mohican. C'mon.. "step up" lol. Remember you kept getting flats? Oh what difference does it make you is what you is. And I ain't gonna fight you. I am a grown man for gawd sakes.

Yes you are so important to me that I am compelled to "step up" and "keep it real". You sound like a milli vanilli lyric LOL.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Marty.MePhurst said:


> You and I both know that have maxed out your credit cards, you have alienated almost all of us local riders, you are really overweight and out of shape, you never show up for rides and follow through with your building plans and well... you are just out of control.
> 
> Please don't threaten to beat me up again. Just grow up. Whatever your response is will be childish.
> 
> ...


He can't seem to help himself. His latest PM to me:



O~Hi~O said:


> pirate
> Anytime you pvssy *****. Anytime!
> __________________
> Now it's time for the blubba
> ...


I think he's mad at me or something.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> Counting the days until I'm back on the West coast where people keep it real.


Please do everyone in the US a favor and go to Barbados.........or maybe Mongolia.


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

http://launch.yahoo.com/video/default.asp?vid=2157451


----------



## Marty.MePhurst (Jul 27, 2005)

You are right he is like 5 feet tall. Kind of like the kool aid man mini me.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

Marty.MePhurst said:


> You are right he is like 5 feet tall. Kind of like the kool aid man mini me. In real life he talks like Macho Man randy Savage... OHHH YEAHHH BE A MAN, lol lol lol lol.


 Marty, some of the things you say are true. But you don't know me, if you knew me on a friendship level, you wouldn't be saying alot of this. I just find it funny how you talk out of your @ss as you make alot of assumptions, but have nothing to back it up with. It gives others the wrong impression of me. Actually I'm a pretty laid back guy, but when people start taking my kindness for weakness is when I have to step up and tell ya to Fvck off. Marty, I'm not looking to fight ya, I just don't appreciate ya coming on here making up a bunch of sh!t or something you might of heard through the grape vine when it's not true. I'm glad you find me fat, out of shape, short, broke, non rider, etc. Next time we meet, introduce yourself as we ride the same trail systems and i"m sure will bump into one another. I'd just like to see the face of the so called "man" who's making all these accusations.

As for the rest of you, EIO, WCH, SMT, and a few others, you guys are about as lame as they come. A bunch of old hasben's talking trash and antagonizing on people a good 10 years younger than you. Wow, you guys are real tough, like a bunch doosh bags if you ask me.

Oh and EIO, nice try, if I wanted to post up something like that, I'd just do it here.

What's really kind of creepy is that your following around all my posts Marty, should I start worrying that your some kind of fvcking weirdo? Everytime I get attacked by these chumps, you seem to chime in, kinda spooky e-stalker. Your credibility is pretty much shot, I'll just watch my back as I'm sure your one of those pvssy mutha' fawka's that do stuff when others aren't lookin'. kinda like taking pop shots at people over the internet.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> As for the rest of you, EIO, WCH, SMT, and a few others, you guys are about as lame as they come. A bunch of old hasben's talking trash and antagonizing on people a good 10 years younger than you. Wow, you guys are real tough, like a bunch doosh bags if you ask me.
> 
> Oh and EIO, nice try, if I wanted to post up something like that, I'd just do it here.


Describe O~HI~O in 10 words or less:

1. Liar
2. Deranged
3. Lonely
4. Self-loathing
5. Cowardly
6. Inadequecy
7. Low Self Esteem (oops! 3 words)
8. Paranoid
9. Bi-Polar
10. off his medication (oops! again)
11. Not as tough as he thinks he is (damn I'm bad at counting)
12. Loser

I could go on but I'm way over my quota.............


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> As for the rest of you, EIO, WCH, SMT, and a few others, you guys are about as lame as they come. A bunch of old hasben's talking trash and antagonizing on people a good 10 years younger than you. Wow, you guys are real tough, like a bunch doosh bags if you ask me.
> 
> Oh and EIO, nice try, if I wanted to post up something like that, I'd just do it here.


Maybe someone else has the same handle as you Josh? 

Posting threats on a public forum is not too wise Josh, because now I have proof that would legally hold up against you........so keep them coming smarty.


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

Best.... thread.... ever.

We all know none of this would happen "in real life" because there'd be fighting, or at least hair pulling before all you fatties got winded. Al Gore, thank you for inventing the interweb!

Ohio, I don't know what all that stuff is about you and buying/selling stuff nor do I care. I did however pinpoint (before seeing a pic of ya) that you were out of shape around the middle. So, suffer through the first month on the HT and keep riding. I speak from experience (but I'm still fat). Fitness isn't fun, and you bought the HT for fitness, so don't expect to have fun. If you want fun fitness take up tennis.

EIO, you're just sad. Why? 

1. You can't claim to be above fighting while clearly not being above name calling. That just makes you a grown kid with a big mouth who probably snitches as soon as the bigger kids looks a bit steamed.

2. If you're going to go even further and threaten legal action, don't do it after you just thought you'd be clever (which you failed miserably at btw) and post 12 things, some of which could be characterized as defamatory by many state laws.

3. If you ARE actually going to tattle to The Man I hope it's if Ohio tries to kill ya, or at least shoot ya in the kneecap or something. Otherwise it's just you shying away from a slap-fight. And not even a face-to-face slap-fight you big girl. This is the internet, he's not even in your face yet!!

As for the rest of ya.... Seems you're all either, fat, old, ugly, or old fat and ugly. Some of you are at least mildly clever however, so ya get points there. That is all.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

this thread fycking rules. I'll bump this KruNk foreva

Ohio, your panties get wadded up quick. It's teh fycking intraweb dog. I'll bet you lay in bed thinking bout this $hit. Chill hommie. Eric, you R teh ultimate E-instagator. Fycking to funny.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Hot Butter Topping said:


> EIO, you're just sad. Why?
> 
> 1. You can't claim to be above fighting while clearly not being above name calling. That just makes you a grown kid with a big mouth who probably snitches as soon as the bigger kids looks a bit steamed.
> 
> ...


Gee, thanks for all your wonderful insights.....


I'll make sure I consult my local Graphic Designer for all my legal and psychiatric needs. 

Thank you.


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

Any time!


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

Hot Butter Topping said:


> Any time!


Damn maybe this will lighten the mood a little?


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

as good as my " MTBR SUCKS" post


----------



## ballstothewall (Jun 26, 2005)

Hot Butter Topping said:


> Best.... thread.... ever.
> 
> We all know none of this would happen "in real life" because there'd be fighting, or at least hair pulling before all you fatties got winded. Al Gore, thank you for inventing the interweb!
> 
> ...


Hey I'm not fat, old, or ugly. It's just...I've only got 3in of travel inbetween my legs  ....


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

with all the Internet Toughguy talk, and slamming of each other it feels like i'm surfing Pinkbike again. Cant we just all get along hug and sing kumboya! ? ;p


----------



## rockymt21 (Dec 19, 2004)

OHIO,

You put a bad name on fat poeple man. 

I still shred being 6'4'' 260lbs, 

(its all muscle mass though) pfffft, stop lyin, you got fall roles man....

Dan


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Just wanted to add per my prior comment - as I saw somebody saying he's just too big..

Not only 37 with a long list of major injuries, but also 6'7" 230.

HARDTAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TNC said:


> Unlike you vain Colorado and California heathens, we live with what we got. No lyposuction, botox, and facelift parlors on every corner in Texas like you guys have back home...LOL! And I have all my own teeth.  That suggestion, however, made me wonder how it would be trying to keep a rug on while wearing your bike lid. You whippersnappers better be nice. Yeah, SMT, you're still a whippersnapper in my book. When you get your AARP card, we'll talk.


too bad for you...I am really 71 but look so young


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Zonk0u said:


> Rubbish. Im 25, weigh 240 and ride hardtail no problem. Granted I've taken some abuse but I dont attribute that to my age or weight. Usually the bike parts break before I do.
> 
> none the less I want full suspension, however I dont look at my ht and think damn Im toobig for this bike.
> 
> just take your time and ride a bunch of stuff before you buy.


How tall are you....OHIO is like 5'9" or even 10 but weighs 240


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> When I mentioned age it was merely to state that I have no interest in riding a hardtail because I've already been there done that and comparing the two now that I've tooled around on an HT, I'd much rather be riding my full suspension. I'm not out to set world records, and I could careless if riding a HT makes me a .000000000001 smoother rider in the long run, I enjoy my full suspension and being able to wake up the next morning without a stiff back and neck. I've still got a pinched nerve from that thing from over a week ago.
> 
> Fawk the HT long live the full squishy's.


but 2 weeks ago you stated you were selling the squishy....and the HT was the best thing ever


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> Most my threads always turn into about 40 different topics because SMT, EIO, WCH and other choad licker's are always in my posts busting my balls. They hide behind their masked comments like "dude I was just joking, and you went and got all sensative". Which is total BS as they are on here to just start sh!t as usual. And of course I always fall into their evil twisted traps of defending myself. I think I'm going to take a break from this forum, it's pointless to try and post about stuff when you just have a bunch of clowns logging on. Most the good people I have met don't even waste their time with forums. But there are some good people on here, they just normally don't say a whole lot in fear of the @ssholes chiming in doing what they were born to do, pump out sh!t.


maybe a "vacation" away from the forum is what the doctor ordered


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> Modesty prevents Don (DWF) from throwing in that he rides them pretty damned well, to boot. Believe it or not, what he lacks in looks, he makes up for in skill - and that says alot.


Don is my hero!  He's a damn good rider on that hardtail of his. He even races DH.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> Hey now us old fux have to stick together
> 
> No but seriously, you guys ride around standing up? I ride standing up when I'm doing skinnies, blazing down a trail, going downhill, and jumping. But if I'm cruising around town on flat grounds or going up things, I'm seated.


Josh first off when you're a noob to the hardtail (since you haven't had one in such a long time) you gotta stand up or atleast get the ass off the seat when you approach things that are vertically obstructing your current path of riding. After you can get the finesse and such down from the initial skills then you can become lazy and start sitting more and more, like me.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

themarsvolta55 said:


> is that simmons your with?


why, yes it is Wade Simmons with me


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Describe O~HI~O in 10 words or less:
> 
> 1. Liar
> 2. Deranged
> ...


close enough


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> Just wanted to add per my prior comment - as I saw somebody saying he's just too big..
> 
> Not only 37 with a long list of major injuries, but also 6'7" 230.
> 
> HARDTAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


6'7" and 230 isn't 5'9" and 240


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Hot Butter Topping said:


> Best.... thread.... ever.
> 
> We all know none of this would happen "in real life" because there'd be fighting, or at least hair pulling before all you fatties got winded. Al Gore, thank you for inventing the interweb!
> 
> ...


there is more to this story than just this thread......I have been threatened in the past too by Ohio


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

This thread is both the funniest and lamest thread I have read here in a long time. I've been gone all week or I would have jumped in sooner. But seriously Josh, you're not "too big to ride a hardtail" its all about just taking a bit of time and getting re-aquainted to the machine. Trust me, I went from riding a V10 full time to riding a rigid hardtail full time for about a month. And you know what, at first even a curb was like "sh1t that was bumpy" and then now, about 6 months later I'll do 3-4ft drops on this thing. There's no size limit to a hardtail and there certainly isn't any age limit. In reality its all about getting your body used to what's going on and what is needed in a hardtail that isn't prevelent in a full suspension bike. 

I'm certainly not fat but I am fairly big at 6'3" and 205-210#, and while I do have a bit of a stomach and such (not for long  ) riding a hardtail (especially a rigid one) has been one of the best things I've ever done for myself and for my riding. At the beginning I was wondering what I got myself into because I was timid and over cautious with just about every aspect of riding it. But after a while it slowly starts coming to you. You know, first its saying "Wow that curb really didn't bother me" then its going on to riding something more 'amazing' and so forth until you ultimately feel as confident and comfortable on it as any other bike in an environment that allows it. 

While now, I probably wouldnt' choose it as my only bike if I had to have one bike (well, maybe, who knows  ) but its certainly just about my favorite one although a bit less versatile overall. Not to be mean or flame or anything but it seems like you've jumped to conclusions in this situation, and in all honesty from even just my own lone experience similar to this, the skills don't just come back overnight and it will take a little while but the journey there and the results after you have them will make you amazed that you did do that. 

So here's my ultimate advice: stick with it. Try riding the hardtail only (except for shuttle trips or whatever) for the next 2 months. Try taking your time, accepting that you're a relative noob at it, and progress at your own rate with it. If at the end of the two months you still absolutely hate it and sell it, I'll PayPal you the money for a 12pack or something.


----------



## ballstothewall (Jun 26, 2005)

"you tried your best and you failed miserably. The lesson is, never try." 


"Trying is the first step to failure."


"If somethings hard it's not worth doing."


quotes from a great man


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 6'7" and 230 isn't 5'9" and 240


Is there apoint to that statement?

At 6'7" I am suspended further away from my points of contact and subject to much more loading on my joints and muscles. (Put the same amount of weight on the end of a 5'9" stick and a 6'7" stick - see how much heavier the longer lever makes it seem. Yes my height adds suspension (if I use it properly, which I usually do) but also enormous increases in the loads generated into my spine, hips, knees ankles, shoulders... etc.............

Being 5'9" vs. 6'7" with regards to this topic is an advantage - and so I will pull my favorite word of the month out here: - your statement is MOOT!

Oh yeah MOOT

(its even fun to say... I prefer SPOON, but MOOT works too)


----------



## ballstothewall (Jun 26, 2005)

When i grow up, I want to be a principal or a caterpillar.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

ballstothewall said:


> When i grow up, I want to be a principal or a caterpillar.


Did you mean catapillar? 'Cause that would rock.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Axis said:


> Did you mean catapillar? 'Cause that would rock.


Pillar of Cats?

Cats are nice.

Principled Principal?


----------



## ballstothewall (Jun 26, 2005)

Huck Banzai said:


> Pillar of Cats?
> 
> Cats are nice.
> 
> Principled Principal?


why are you painting those horses?

Cows don't look like cows on screen, gota use horses.

What happens if you need a horse?

Ah we usally just tape a bunch of cats together.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> This thread is both the funniest and lamest thread I have read here in a long time. I've been gone all week or I would have jumped in sooner.


man I wish i was here when this started too...maybe I could have recieved more threatening PM's too


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> Is there apoint to that statement?
> 
> At 6'7" I am suspended further away from my points of contact and subject to much more loading on my joints and muscles. (Put the same amount of weight on the end of a 5'9" stick and a 6'7" stick - see how much heavier the longer lever makes it seem. Yes my height adds suspension (if I use it properly, which I usually do) but also enormous increases in the loads generated into my spine, hips, knees ankles, shoulders... etc.............
> 
> ...


I was meaning.....your weight is probably a lot more "balanced and lean then a chubby 5 foot 9 incher weighing the same


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

well i dont think ohio likes his fs bike either. or he is looking to sample another ride. i found this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/2005-Norco-Six-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

he is worse than tony........


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> Most my threads always turn into about 40 different topics because SMT, EIO, WCH .....They hide behind their masked comments like "dude I was just joking, and you went and got all sensative". Which is total BS as they are on here to just start sh!t as usual........


for some reason you keep dragging my name into this, i was never joking. it's not my fault you are a fat, out-of-shape sukkahead.....

wait, i take that back. you are in shape, round is definately a shape.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> for some reason you keep dragging my name into this, i was never joking. it's not my fault you are a fat, out-of-shape sukkahead.....
> wait, i take that back. you are in shape, round is definately a shape.....


meanie./.................


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> for some reason you keep dragging my name into this, i was never joking. it's not my fault you are a fat, out-of-shape sukkahead.....
> 
> wait, i take that back. you are in shape, round is definately a shape.....


uh oh. a new westcoasthucker-ism is born. in about ten hours "sukkahead" will be as prevelant on the net as "weaksauce" and zachs "teh". i feel privileged to be at ground zero on this one. i can tell my grandkids i was there when the legendary wch first uttered his trendy term. rock on brutha.
and ohio just keep on buying bikes. thats a sport in itself. extreme employee purchasing. you are the founding father of the sport. your like gary fisher, tom ritchey and charlie kelly all wrapped into one (well weight-wise that is).


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Nah, WCH stole that line!*



dream4est said:


> uh oh. a new westcoasthucker-ism is born. in about ten hours "sukkahead" will be as prevelant on the net as "weaksauce" and zachs "teh". i feel privileged to be at ground zero on this one. i can tell my grandkids i was there when the legendary wch first uttered his trendy term. rock on brutha.
> and ohio just keep on buying bikes. thats a sport in itself. extreme employee purchasing. you are the founding father of the sport. your like gary fisher, tom ritchey and charlie kelly all wrapped into one (well weight-wise that is).


It came from that black gangster spoof movie, "I'm Gonna Get You Sucka!"...LOL.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> he is worse than tony........


 That's not nice Mike. I haven't sold or bought a bike in over a year.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man I miss Ohio...he can't have quit over this little harrassment


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man I miss Ohio...he can't have quit over this little harrassment


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*30 is old???, im forty one...*



O~Hi~O said:


> You guys are young bucks, I've already learned on a HT when I was your age, your talking to an old fart compared to most of ya'll...I'm pushin 30 soon...


and still blazing the trails on 4 steel hardtails. i started mtbk'ing in 99 but ive rode bikes my whole life. i used to go into NYC and ride with the cabbies (talk about a rush!) before i was introduced to mtbk'ing. ive had the occasional back pain here or there, but thats only when i dont warm up properly or make wise line choices. so days your on, others your not.
still, i know that riding hardtails has made me the smooth rider i now am. you may not want to ride a hardtail and thats your right, but dont blame it on age. especially when ive got you by 11yrs  !. when i was 30yrs old i was still dunking on cats, crossing em' over and shooting of-the-dribble jumpers in their faces  . 30 can be as good as 20 or 25, its up to you my man.


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

*Wait a sec....*



O~Hi~O said:


> You guys are young bucks, I've already learned on a HT when I was your age, your talking to an old fart compared to most of ya'll...I'm pushin 30 soon...


When the fvck did "pushin' 30" become old??

And that's the first pic of SMT that I've seen. Up until now I thought he was a black woman.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

VA2SLOride said:


> When the fvck did "pushin' 30" become old??
> 
> And that's the first pic of SMT that I've seen. Up until now I thought he was a black woman.


that's my wife...she stated I couldn't bike ride no more and we had a little "discussion"


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> that's my wife...she stated I couldn't bike ride no more and we had a little "discussion"


Obviously it didnt' come up twice.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Ohio Ohio...where are you??

oh there you are...yikers.man

*YIKERS*


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.downhillfaster. said:


> you guys ran that poor fcuk off the board...he's probably out truing to catch a case of anorexia or bulemia...


no he is stockpilling on guns


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.downhillfaster. said:


> i'll bet he's found himself a new screename, and is just lurking...
> 
> anybody wanna try to guess who OHIO is? we could start a whole new thread!


maybe but likely not...he hates me and WCH and EIO


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

holy sufferin' sukkaheads...I can't believe I missed this e-drama...damn, and I was jonesing for some the whole time...but too lazy to start up my own...nice work fellas...

and btw TNC...I loved that movie when it came out...my brother and I used to watch it all the time...we always called each other sukkahead and said "I'm gonna get you sukkahead"...sorry for reminiscing...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> holy sufferin' sukkaheads...I can't believe I missed this e-drama...damn, and I was jonesing for some the whole time...but too lazy to start up my own...nice work fellas...
> 
> ...


I missed the first 3 days.....man it sucked....Ohio if marsvolte can come back after a melt down then so can you...come on it is just teasing and I would do the same in front of you. Ask EIO we were teasing him the whole time


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

remember what i said about ohio abusing the ep privilege and making coin? well heres the proof.
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZreamairinc

unfrickin believable. i actually took the time to help out josh. gave his friend directions to all the local dj parks. i thought he would take the post i made to heart and grow the fvck up. what he does is a slap in the face to everyone who works hard and pays retail to enjoy this sport. i hope he gets caught and fired. then mommy will have to pay for more than kfc and rent.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Where has he been lately? Did he get banned or something?


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Ask EIO we were teasing him the whole time


Yeah and what happened to your forehead?


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

dream4est said:


> remember what i said about ohio abusing the ep privilege and making coin? well heres the proof.
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZreamairinc
> 
> unfrickin believable. i actually took the time to help out josh. gave his friend directions to all the local dj parks. i thought he would take the post i made to heart and grow the fvck up. what he does is a slap in the face to everyone who works hard and pays retail to enjoy this sport. i hope he gets caught and fired. then mommy will have to pay for more than kfc and rent.


If you read through his feedback it would appear that he's been doing it for a while.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> You still got man boobs and a gut like I do so I don't know what your boasting about. You and WCH are always bustin my chops!?!? Your friendly, then you guys are [email protected]'s, then your nice, then your [email protected]'s again, you guys need to lay off the drugs, it's effecting your eye sight.


False.

In all honest, SMT looks to be in great shape, the kind of shape I hope I can be in after years of heavy drinking. No offense, but I can't say the same for you.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no he is stockpilling on guns


or eating jar upon jar of mayo...that always makes me feel better, right after I vomit.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dream4est said:


> remember what i said about ohio abusing the ep privilege and making coin? well heres the proof.
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZreamairinc
> 
> unfrickin believable. i actually took the time to help out josh. gave his friend directions to all the local dj parks. i thought he would take the post i made to heart and grow the fvck up. what he does is a slap in the face to everyone who works hard and pays retail to enjoy this sport. i hope he gets caught and fired. then mommy will have to pay for more than kfc and rent.


dat sucks biga time


----------

